# Bilder tauschen per OnClick()



## Radhad (1. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade meine Tree-View in einem WebPart zu verbessern. Dazu ist als Grafik ein "+" zu sehen. Wird auf das "+" gedrückt, erscheinen weiterführende Links. Allerdings soll das bild von "+" nach "-" wechseln, wenn das Menü erscheint, und wieder zurück, wenn das Menü wieder verschwindet.

Mein Ansatz scheint da völlig falsch zu sein:

```
function changeimage(elmnt)
{
  if(elmnt.src==\"_layouts/images/plus.gif\")
  {
    elmnt.src=\"_layouts/images/minus.gif\";
  }
  else
  {
    elmnt.src=\"_layouts/images/plus.gif\";
  }
}
```
PS: Ich muss die " escapen 

Der Aufruf sieht so aus:

```
<img OnClick=\"showorhidemenu('" + section + "');changeimage(this.src);\" src=\"" + plusIcon + "\">
```
"section" bezieht sich auf einen nachkommenden DIV-Tag.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung für das doch recht einfache Unterfangen?


Gruß Radhad


----------



## con-f-use (1. März 2006)

Es funktioniert so, wie du es geschrieben hast, wenn du der Funktion nur "this" übergibst, denn das "src" hast du ja schon bei "elem.src" verbraten - "this.src.src" ist doppelt gemoppelt und dein ganzer Fehler, soweit ich das sehen kann.


----------



## Radhad (1. März 2006)

Ups, sorry, this.src als Übergabe war ein Test. Vorher hatte ich nur this übergeben, aber leider funktioniert es nicht. Das Bild ändert sich nicht.


----------



## Radhad (2. März 2006)

Hat denn jemand eine Lösung für das Problem parat? Sieht etwas blöd aus, wenn ich etwas ausklappe und da bleibt das Plus noch weiter zu sehen statt nem minus


----------

